# Well we clinched a playoff spot



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Feels so good knowing we are back in the post season. Now lets get that home court!! :cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh serious? woohoo! :banana:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

im scared of Utah


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *"All of this that I'm going through, is only going to make me tougher. I will never fold regardless of being bounced out of the first round for four or five years. I won't fold and I will be back and my team will be back. We will be back better and stronger." *


:cheers:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> im scared of Utah


Think happy thoughts


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

hroz said:


> Think happy thoughts


lmao:yay:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> oh serious? woohoo! :banana:


Yeah with golden state losing to Utah 2 nights ago, and with our win yesterday, we atleast clinched the 8th spot. So that means post season for us :clap2:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> :cheers:


Who said that? Tmac? Thats sig material right there... 

Im stealing it


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Who said that? Tmac? Thats sig material right there...
> 
> Im stealing it


Yeah, T-Mac said it, but he was refering to the 05-06 season. :biggrin: 

The Rockets' comeback took a little longer. (freakin' injuries)


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's great not to worry about getting into the post season.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Let us remember that a series is at least 5 games. This team was built to play a long series.

I think TMAC will not allow this team to be eliminated in the first round this year.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Let us remember that a series is at least 5 games. This team was built to play a long series.
> 
> I think TMAC will not allow this team to be eliminated in the first round this year.




T-Macs domination of games 1 and 2 vs. Dallas 2 years ago was orgasmic. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I pray this happens again. God bless T-Mac.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

sherwin said:


> T-Macs domination of games 1 and 2 vs. Dallas 2 years ago was orgasmic. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I pray this happens again. God bless T-Mac.


And game 6 as well


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

As good a season as Utah has had, I think we will take them out fairly easily in the playoffs regardless of whether it is at home or away.

JVG needs to allow Battier to work down on the block when there is a mismatch and he needs to swallow that pride of his and get Bonzi back in this rotation.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We can beat Utah. We can even beat the Spurs. I'm scared of the Suns and Mavs. JVG not playing Wells is gonna cost us the second round, third round, or final depending how far we get.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I ain't scared of none of 'em. Did any of them sweep us? No! If we can win the game against the Suns second to last game of the season, and crush Utah this week and that game after the Suns... I am not afraid of ANY of them!

Bring it!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hope we beat the Suns

LOL should we be worried about facing the Hornets in the second round over facing the Mavs? Hornets could sweep us as well. If they finish 8th and beat Mavs & we beat the Jazz. Who knows we could face them.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Feels so good knowing we are back in the post season. Now lets get that home court!! :cheers:



Playoffs?? HomeCourt?? You see my "sig" The only thing I expect is to change it to "3x Champions are in the Building!"


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Looking at the schedule for the last 10 games, I am EXTREMELY concerned with the final 3 games.

While we have won 11 of our last 15 there have been a stretches where we haven't played really well. Teams like Dallas, Phoenix, and San Antonio are fine tuning themselves for the playoffs while the Rockets still seem like they are trying to figure some things out.

There is a strong chance that we could end the season on a 3 game losing streak heading into the playoffs. The Hornets have our number this year for some strange reason, Phoenix is Phoenix and we don't match up well, and Utah is capable of beating us.

I would really love to see this team start to roll like we did when Yao was out. Even the games we lost when Yao was out were close with a few exceptions.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i still dont think yao and tmac will be healthy enough this year for the rockets to make the playoffs.they're lottery bound


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
i still dont think yao and tmac will be healthy enough this year for the rockets to make the playoffs.they're lottery bound
```
PO: We have already clinched a playoffs berth. I'm assuming you meant "make a run" in the playoffs???

If that is what you meant then I agree. I think TMac will finally win his first playoff series however, getting past the second round will be tough. This team has a shot since round two is a seven game series. I'm just not very excited about our chances right now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i meant exactly what i said


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
i meant exactly what i said
```
AGAIN, we are in the playoffs. There are only 9 games remaining and the 8th seed currently is 11 and half games behind us so, we could lose these final 9 games and still be the 7th or 8th seed.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> ```
> i meant exactly what i said
> ```
> AGAIN, we are in the playoffs. There are only 9 games remaining and the 8th seed currently is 11 and half games behind us so, we could lose these final 9 games and still be the 7th or 8th seed.


i dont see what you are getting at here


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
i dont see what you are getting at here
```
Your post says the rockets won't make the playoffs and are lottery bound this year which is not correct. We are in the playoffs and therefore not lottery bound.
Initially I thought you meant Yao and TMac would not be healthy enough to make a strong run in the playoffs.
Anyway, not trying to cause waves.:whoknows: 


```
i still dont think yao and tmac will be healthy enough this year for the rockets to make the playoffs.they're lottery bound
```


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

PO leave them alone! LOL sarcasm meters were turned off


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

as much as i enjoyed this, i think i'll come clean.
i was making a satirical comment based off people actually believing we would miss the playoffs all together at the beginning of the season. i purposely waited until after we clinched to make that post. i could have made it 15 games before we clinched and it still would have been pretty damn obvious we would make the playoffs, but i wanted to wait until after we clinched to make it extra clear i was being sarcastic.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> as much as i enjoyed this, i think i'll come clean.


LOL and I beat you to jumpstarting the sarcasm meter by one minute!! :-D


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

maybe his sarcasm meter was giving him the three flashing red lights

(****ing xbox)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

MY BAD PO! We get so many stupid posts sometimes by people who are actually serious. I clearly missed the boat on this one! Thought you were in a vacuum somewhere but, it was me.:worthy:


----------

